
Should automobile software be open-sourced? - mad44
http://www.collisiondetection.net/mt/archives/2010/02/should_automobi.php
======
blintson
It should absolutely not be open-sourced. I know a few people in the car
industry, and there is no doubt in my mind that in the long-term open-sourcing
car software will make car-reliability worse.

1.Writing software for a car extensive domain knowledge about how a car works.
Acquiring that knowledge is a lot more expensive than learning about
computers.

2\. It means writing better software helps your competitors. Cars are a red
market, to get any market share you take it from someone else. Toyota is
currently the market leader because they spend way more on engineering, and
they work harder than the big three. I've talked to mech. engineers at Ford
and Toyota, and there is no doubt in my mind that I'm safer in a defective
Prius than I am in a defect-free Ford Taurus. Toyota does a better job than
the big three at every step in the design and manufacture of a car.

